# First time with an archery coach. (Mike Farmer)



## stanger67 (Apr 12, 2015)

I have been shooting archery off and on for 34 years mostly for hunting. I finally decide to try an archery coach. I called Mike Farmer a certified archery coach. So far I have had one session with him for 2 hours. He was able to help me immensely. Since the session I have been shooting more accurately. I have some bad habits that keep coming back and it shows in accuracy. When that happens I step back regroup and start over and practice what Mike taught me and the accuracy comes back. Funny how that works. I will be calling Mike again when I,m ready to learn more. 
Mike was more than fair with his fee. Great coach. Much better than some of the competition pistol and rifle instructors I have used in the past. Thanks Mike


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Just out of curiocity, how much did he mess with your draw length?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I've never met Mike, but have come to greatly respect his archery knowledge here in the coaches corner. You are fortunate to live close to such a good coach.


----------



## stanger67 (Apr 12, 2015)

bfisher said:


> Just out of curiocity, how much did he mess with your draw length?


He did not mess with it. At first Mike thought that it was a little long but he wanted to correct my form first. By the end of the session (with corrected form) he said my draw length was good and no need to change it.


----------



## stanger67 (Apr 12, 2015)

aread said:


> I've never met Mike, but have come to greatly respect his archery knowledge here in the coaches corner. You are fortunate to live close to such a good coach.


I met Mike in a local archery shop. Another customer was offering me some advice and asked Mike to confirm. Mike very quietly confirmed and expanded on the advice.
I had no idea Mike was an archery coach. I thanked Mike for the advice and then he informed he was a coach if I was interested in help.
I called Mike a few weeks later and set up a time and pl
Some of the things I like about Mike is that the whole session was focused on me and only on me. He never made me feel stupid or belittled me. He listened to what I had to say and answered all my questions completely. 
Most of all, I liked that he did not waist my time bragging on himself or tried to impress me with his achievements. Unlike some of the firearms instructors I have had in the past.
I pay money to learned how to improve my skill not to hear how awesome the instructor is or thinks he is.
Bottom line I want to walk away with improvement and that is exactly what I got with Mike.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

stanger67 said:


> I met Mike in a local archery shop. Another customer was offering me some advice and asked Mike to confirm. Mike very quietly confirmed and expanded on the advice.
> I had no idea Mike was an archery coach. I thanked Mike for the advice and then he informed he was a coach if I was interested in help.
> I called Mike a few weeks later and set up a time and pl
> Some of the things I like about Mike is that the whole session was focused on me and only on me. He never made me feel stupid or belittled me. He listened to what I had to say and answered all my questions completely.
> ...


 I never heard of Mike, but that response right there indicates that he knows what he is doing. Listening to what a student's goals are is half the battle.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

stanger67 said:


> I met Mike in a local archery shop. Another customer was offering me some advice and asked Mike to confirm. Mike very quietly confirmed and expanded on the advice.
> I had no idea Mike was an archery coach. I thanked Mike for the advice and then he informed he was a coach if I was interested in help.
> I called Mike a few weeks later and set up a time and pl
> Some of the things I like about Mike is that the whole session was focused on me and only on me. He never made me feel stupid or belittled me. He listened to what I had to say and answered all my questions completely.
> ...


thank you for the kind words..i have been very busy here...mike


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mike's a good guy. Has helped me out alot in the past. Sadly I rarely get to go over and shoot with him


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

the busch range is set to open in june jens..come on out and shoot w/ me the invite goes for everyone....


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

stanger67 said:


> I met Mike in a local archery shop. Another customer was offering me some advice and asked Mike to confirm. Mike very quietly confirmed and expanded on the advice.
> I had no idea Mike was an archery coach. I thanked Mike for the advice and then he informed he was a coach if I was interested in help.
> I called Mike a few weeks later and set up a time and pl
> Some of the things I like about Mike is that the whole session was focused on me and only on me. He never made me feel stupid or belittled me. He listened to what I had to say and answered all my questions completely.
> ...


ok got to clear this up some; the customer you speak of was MR. TIM BROWNELL pro archer.. very nice guy old asa director in this area just not the average customer, you never know who you talking to around here...lololol mike


----------

